# 2012 brute 750



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Anybody got one who's had an 07?


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

i got an 05 and a 12


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I have an 07 and just bought a 12.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

How's everybody like the 12s? A dealer nearby has 12s for 8000 grand brand new.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Does it have EPS? If so I'd say jump on that!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Yeah the one without EPA is 7500. I got an 07, just trying to see how the12'a are so far.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Well I've only had mine 3 days now lol but loving it. The fuel injection and EPS are two major upgrades coming from an 07. The display is a little different but pretty much the same bike other than that. The waterproof compartment is nice too. 

I like the fact I'm covered under warranty for the next 54 months too. I already talked to my dealer about mods, they don't care what I do they'll pretty much cover anything they said.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

How about snorkels? Does it have alot more power than the carbed 07?


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I haven't snorkeled mine yet, but my buddy just did his 12 EPS about a month ago and said it was a real pain working around the EPS. I'm going to order a kit for mine hoping it gets me most of the right parts to use. I looked at his and it will be tricky no doubt. 

Fuel injection is the way to go. You tap the throttle and it goes. A lot more immediate power at the throttle than even a jetted 07 can provide. 

This thing stock turns my 28s with ease. I'm amazed. I'm still going to have John do clutch work for me so I don't eat up belts though.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

i got the kit on ours and its a good looking kit and if you got the money and want to upgrade def go with that new one after riding that 12 and getting back on my 05 i just wanna throw rocks at it lol and tons of power they says its not but if you do heads up racing and stuff a 12 will walk off and leave any of the other years

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------

i assume were not allowed to put something up where we bought something to help someone else?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes u can say where you got something. I use to do that too lol.I love the fi over the carb any day but EPS you can keep.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

i tried to put in that website and it blocked it for me lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Blocked for a reason. Good reason. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

can i ask why just wondering not wanting to cause any trouble you can just pm me


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Honestly I don't feel like explaining it again. Long story. They are thieves & liars. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Honestly I don't feel like explaining it again. Long story. They are thieves & liars.
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


 
yup and we dont put up with them haha.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Well I broke bad bought my first brand new 4wheeler. Picking it up Friday. 2012 brute 750


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks man. How well do your 32's fit? Any scrubbing? How does your snorkels affect your warranty?


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Sweet! Dealer I bought the bike from told me snorkels pretty much kiss your warranty by, but the dealer that will be doing the work on my bike told me that as long as there isn't any water in the engine I'd pretty much be covered no matter what I've done to it. What it boils down to is how your dealer is, some don't want to do the work so they'll tell you its void, but truth is as long as your mod doesn't directly cause something to break or malfunction then you'll be fine. 

All that to say, just talk to your dealer before you do anything and see how they will be.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

'06 650i to a '12 750i EPS

Night and day.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I'm picking mine up Friday


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

What color you getting?


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

That same green yours is. I wanted camo but they didn't have any more


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Sweet. I didn't have any choice on color. Everything was gone, in fact I had to drive 5 hours each way to get mine.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Dang I'm driving an hour for mine. But I got a dang good deal. I got the 4wheeler factory rims another set of factory rims on stock rims a lift and the boot guards extended warranty that of I don't use they will completely refund and all for 9400


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice!

Just curious what you'd use the extra set of factory wheels and tires for?


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I wanted to break it in with those on it. And he sold me the extrabsetbof wheels for 100


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

I have moose 2inch lift and high lifter springs and molded
My floor boards slightly and no rubbing my shocks aren't cranked up either still on stock settings my dealer will still warranty my brute just said dont lie about what happens lol


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Lol you can't beat that then


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Congrats on the new ride! I've had mine since August and it is a lot more fun than the popo I had before


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

What year was your Polaris?


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

duckincrazy92 said:


> What year was your Polaris?


2012


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

850?


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

No, I had the sportsman 400. I had it for six months and quickly realized I wanted a lot more. I was going to get an xp850 as I liked the slim chassis and the ride, but when I drove a brute, I was hooked on the instant power, the light feeling if it, and the smaller dimensions. The xp is a big roach and she has a fat ***. The brute being so nimble and playful with immediate power on tap is why I got the brute. Now that I have elkas installed, the ride quality is there now as the stock shocks aren't too good


----------



## 05_brute (Apr 1, 2013)

For you guys that have both. I am curious to how much power difference there is between a 05 brute 750 with a cdi box and a 2012 brute 750 stock without a programmer?


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

My 2012 is unbelievably stronger than my 07 the throttle response is as soon as you hit it. I'm impressed with mine


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Fuel injection and the Vtwin engine were made for each other.


----------



## 05_brute (Apr 1, 2013)

duckincrazy92 said:


> My 2012 is unbelievably stronger than my 07 the throttle response is as soon as you hit it. I'm impressed with mine


Nice! The reason i question it is because my buddy just picked up a 2012 and we have a little trash talk going back and forth. He has a stock 2012 brute that he picked up yesterday and we are riding this weekend. I am just curious what i am up against. My bike has 26" mudlights, stock clutching, Uni filter and Dynatek. From the sounds of it i am going to get rolled up lol. :nutkick:

Guess its time for a little action from vforcejohn.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

He'll beat you easy off the line if he can keep the bike down. I hope ya'll didn't bet on it. Haha


----------



## 05_brute (Apr 1, 2013)

Nah we haven't bet on it. Just friends and trash talk.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

God lol cause the 12 will get up and leave. It's nice


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Yea I raced my buddy when I just had 29.5 swamp lites on my bike with the wife on back and he has a 06 brute with stock tires
And his wife was riding with him we raced rolling about 20 and my brute totted front tires and walked away it surprised me


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I'm not surprised after ridding mine. It's really impressed me


----------



## 05_brute (Apr 1, 2013)

Well i plan on attempting to get some video of the race so i will be sure and share with you guys. Its going down this weekend!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Lol sounds like a plan and good luck.


----------



## 05_brute (Apr 1, 2013)

Well we raced last night and he didn't really beat me off the line. It was 3 wide in our field where we ride. A 2013 450r and 2013 brute 750 and my 05 brute 750. I launched in 4wd and had to lay on the handle bars and still wheelied bad. Out to about 30mph both the other bikes were pretty close with me then about 45-50 they was walking away from me. Probably 2 bike lengths in front at most. I rode the 2013 and in stock trim its fun and is super easy to steer. It only had 1 hr on the bike from being put together and buried it in a mud hole and then ramped into a creek and bent a tie rod lol


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Lol put a hurtin on it quick then.


----------

